# Cable para siemens A71 (diagrama)



## ramacharakarlos (Mar 16, 2006)

me quiero hacer el cable para desbloquear un siemens a71, necesito el diagrama de conexiones tanto para el el estremo usb y para el conector en el móvil ¿¿dónde consigo esta información??

juro hacerla tan pública until the end of my life


----------



## editronikx (Abr 18, 2006)

el cable del siemens a71 es el mismo del siemens c56 en este mismo foro lo encuentras editronikx@latinmial.com


----------



## Rafale (Ago 8, 2006)

no creo, yo conecte mi cable del c56 en un a71, pero no lo reconoce, ni el siemens data suite ni el simoco, aparte creo q el a71 tiene memoria limitada, no lo podes manejar como a un c56. salu2


----------



## editronikx (Ago 9, 2006)

lo que pasa es el el cable solo sirve para los codigos unlock o cambio de serie o reparacion de software, hasta ahora yo particularmante no he encontrado un softwarte para este movil he ensayado muchos, no es problema del cable es el software
editronikx


----------



## carlosaleal (Sep 15, 2006)

yo tambien tengo el mismo problema, tengo el cable serie para siemens y no me reconoce el a71.  alguien sabe que programa lo reconoce??


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Ago 4, 2009)

el a71 es una damier...


----------

